# Bumblebee Colony



## Stacykins

My goats and I got a rather nasty surprise yesterday. We accidentally found an underground bumblebee nest in the goat pasture. It happened pretty quickly. One moment I was working on clicker training the crew and it was going GREAT, and the next we have bumblebees attached to all of us! My poor doeling Suzie had them all over her face! She was screaming bloody murder and I grabbed her and brushed them off with my hands. To get us out of the area, FAST, I just threw the gate wide open and told them it was grain time. So they took off for the barn at full tilt. Yay for Pavlovian reactions?

THANKFULLY other than being sore, none of the goats had any serious reactions or swelling. I am just glad none of the goats took any stings to the eyes.

The plus side of keeping honeybees meant that I could then suit up and dig up the offending nest (built under a tussock of grass). I really did feel bad about that, since bumblebees are such important pollinators. But it was literally in the middle of my 70 x 70 foot goat pasture. I had no idea how it hadn't been found or been a problem before. For the next time, if there is a next time, is there a way for me to keep the colony? Basically relocate it? I know they are used as pollinators for some crops in greenhouses especially. I'd rather preserve them than have to kill them. 

Here are the pictures:

Queen, she was massive compared to all the others









Uncovered 









Neat looking cells


----------



## robo mantis

I keep all sorts of bumbles. You can put them in any wooden box.


----------



## rwurster

Very cool.


----------



## CaBees

wow, I've never seen that before. And I didn't know you could clicker train goats! Very neat-o!


----------



## Bougie

I want some bumble bee hives now. I really think i "need" them now. Wow. They are better at pollinating my 25 bush blue berries.


----------



## Kenww

Are bumble bees very hazardous to keep in your yard? I got a couple stings in hayfield once, but Im sure their nest was destroyed so they had a lot o reason to be worked up. I like to watch them.


----------



## biggraham610

Tons of bumblebees around my parts, have never seen an aggressive one, of course, I expect I have never stepped on ones nest. Here they seem docile and working, like a honeybee on steroids, often see them working right next to one another. Great pictires and very interesting story.


----------



## marshmasterpat

They hurt like heck when they hit, would rather a dozen bee stings than one good bumblebee. And it is like they dive tail first, they bounce off the window of a truck with a thunk. But I have never had swelling from them. I have sure made more than one colony mad when mowing. Shift into high gear, lift the mow, and haul it out of there. 

Been looking for some to start a small colony for some of my plants.


----------



## MJC417

This is a great book to learn how to keep bumble bees.
http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/horticulture/DG8484.html


----------



## Ravenseye

I hope that clicker was silent when the bees got busy!

You can click train sheep too!


----------



## Stingy

Sorry to hear you and the goats got attacked. Hard to imagine those buzzy bunnies attacking, but I guess if you're on their home it's fair game.

Are you clicker training the goats as pack goats? I've always wanted to do that.


----------



## Connie1

Do bumblebees make honey?


----------



## sandieg

very cool!!


----------



## anabil

MJC417 said:


> This is a great book to learn how to keep bumble bees.
> http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/horticulture/DG8484.htmlarabic seo seo arabic arabic translation services


thanks for the book


----------



## Massive Monkey

MJC417 said:


> This is a great book to learn how to keep bumble bees.
> http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/horticulture/DG8484.html



The link doesn't work. do you have an alternative link? thanks, this is interesting..


----------



## BeeGora

I'm surprised that they would be active in Michigan during January. Had something disturbed the nest previously?


----------



## biggraham610

BeeGora said:


> I'm surprised that they would be active in Michigan during January. Had something disturbed the nest previously?


Post started in July 2012. G


----------

